# High rise elevators



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

How difficult would it be to hook an elevator up to a standard generator? Anyone know or have specific how to instructions for such a thing


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

It would not be easy and would require a large generator since all the elevators that I have been around require at least 220V and most 440V to operate. Of course anything is possible if you throw enough money at it I guess.


----------

